# shoulder bursectomy open



## richelle25 (Sep 13, 2010)

Any opinions?? please

Does this qualify as an acromioplasty.  Op note states-

"The deltoid was released off the anterior acromion and split a short distance.  The inferior half of the acromion did not require resection.  There was a nice open subacromial space in the previous acromioplasty.  There was some thick bursal tissue in the subacromial space and some adhesions, and these were broken up and removed.  The inspection and palpation of the rotator cuff revealed that the cuff was somewhat loose but intact.  

The deltoid was repaired back to the acromion."

Does this qualify for 23130 or maybe an open bursectomy misc code of 23929...

Thanks for any help!!
Sherry


----------



## PLAIDMAN (Sep 16, 2010)

I don't like the 23130 either, the descriptor is pretty specific with "acromionectomy" and it doesn't seem anything was really done to the acromion.  I would probably use the unlisted.


----------

